# So we get more than one message bottle per day?



## lPeachy (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve gotten 2 in a day 3 separate days now, no TT or anything.
Is this new or was I just oblivious before??

*Edit*:
Just to clarify, this is happening on a single character!
I know you can get multiple by playing as other characters and collecting their daily bottle as well, this isn’t that.

I’ve been getting one earlier in the day, closing the game for awhile, then sometimes getting another later in the day.
I’m thinking we get 2 now(or always?) I seem to be getting one before 5 pm, and one after (this is just a theory though!)


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

I've only ever gotten 1, so you must be lucky.


----------



## raqball (Apr 30, 2020)

I do sometimes but not always.. Yesterday I got 2. One in the morning then another in the evening..


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 30, 2020)

I get one everday


----------



## marea (Apr 30, 2020)

I feel like this happened to me once, but memory might be tricking me. Congrats on having this happen 3 times!!! So lucky!!!


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 30, 2020)

You're right, I just got my second


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 30, 2020)

I do when I swap over to my second villager


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

I've gotten multiple many days, I think it's when you close the game and open it again it shows up.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 30, 2020)

I've gotten two in one day before, haven't checked my beach today.
I wonder...Do the people who've gotten more than one have more than one player character who lived on island?


----------



## noodle'ssoup (Apr 30, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> I've gotten two in one day before, haven't checked my beach today.
> I wonder...Do the people who've gotten more than one have more than one player character who lived on island?



I do not

Today is the first I've noticed this phenomenon, and I woke up and played in the early morning when I found the first bottle, and picked my second up a moment ago in the late afternoon


----------



## Mairen (Apr 30, 2020)

Maybe there's a chance we get one every 12 hours or something?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i don’t believe i’ve ever gotten more than one per day on each character


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 30, 2020)

Is it maybe tied to when you close / open your game? I can give it a try!
I got two today: One with my main villager and one with my secondary villager


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 30, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Is it maybe tied to when you close / open your game? I can give it a try!
> I got two today: One with my main villager and one with my secondary villager


Pretty sure every villager gets their own, but I seem to get multiple on the same villager when I close and open, might also just be that another one can randomly show up in the afternoon, I've never tried to get multiple bottles I just stumble upon them, but usually only after I've had the game closed.


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2020)

I regularly get two on one character.
But, I will say...I regularly log in several times through the day and scan my beaches. I also collect seashells to sell multiple times so I'm not sure if this up's the chance of another washing up. But generally when I do get two it's one early on in the morning and one later in the evening.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



ForgottenT said:


> Pretty sure every villager gets their own, but I seem to get multiple on the same villager when I close and open, might also just be that another one can randomly show up in the afternoon, I've never tried to get multiple bottles I just stumble upon them, but usually only after I've had the game closed.



Every character gets at least one upon loading in for the day. For one character though, the most I've seen is two in a day (not including doing ticket islands and there being one there).


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2020)

I usually get one a day but sometimes I get lucky and find two. Out of curiosity do you have a second or third character? I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I usually get one a day but sometimes I get lucky and find two. Out of curiosity do you have a second or third character? I wonder if that has anything to do with it.



I have four characters total. But I still had two occur in a day before I made the other 3 characters. My second town which still only has one person also gets two occasionally. 
Having extra characters is still a good way for extra recipes just being they'll all get a minimum of one but I don't think it increases the chance of you getting two on one person.


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve updated the first post with more details about what I’ve noticed!


----------



## meo (Apr 30, 2020)

It's definitely been always. I've had it since the game was released & before the first update went out. So, it's not a recent change.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Maybe there's a chance we get one every 12 hours or something?


Possibly. And it kinda reminds me of how we would receive mail twice a day in NL.


----------



## lPeachy (Apr 30, 2020)

melsi said:


> It's definitely been always. I've had it since the game was released & before the first update went out. So, it's not a recent change.


Oh okay! I guess I just never noticed before, but it seems to be happening daily for me now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Raz said:


> Possibly. And it kinda reminds me of how we would receive mail twice a day in NL.


Yes, very much so!


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

I got 2 in one day a few times, so there may be a chance of having more than one bottle a day.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 30, 2020)

I usually get one unless I go to a Nook Island and find one there. Otherwise I've only found one on my island per day.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve gotten 3 a day before iirc (morning, afternoon, late at night). Definitely 2 though, and I can confirm separate residents get their own bottles and they don’t relate to yours


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 1, 2020)

omg what? i've opened & closed my game plenty of times, even have a second character, i'm not getting a 2nd bottle ever... are y'all sure it's not on the islands???


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 1, 2020)

Weird. I never close my game so maybe that's why I have only ever gotten one each day? I should try exiting the game and loading up again and see what happens


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 1, 2020)

I thought I got 2 in a day, but I wrote it off as me being forgetful and having just not picked it up in the morning! I knew it was another one.


----------

